# Plans/Sketches/Blueprints to Solidworks



## seahuston (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey All,
So, I'm new here and came into model engines looking for a project. I plan on starting with the EZ Engine (much thanks to those who put the work in to the plans) but am also interested in drawing up some 3D models.
I work with solidworks quite a bit and am always looking for new things to try and model. An engine seems like a fairly simple task and I would be interested to try and animate the model. Being new to the hobby I would like to try and make a couple of engines on the program for some good machinsts drawings or blueprints. I will try the EZ Engine and show how that turns out but I didnt know if anyone had any ideas of good engines/plans for this project. I am more than happy to share the finished project with all.


----------



## seahuston (Jan 22, 2010)

Here is the EZ Engine I just finished. 
Solidworks rendering is pretty poor (or maybe its the user?) but the animation seems to work pretty well.





Animation seems to work well but I can quite find the right view.
[youtube=425,350]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iCQ7gUHzw6E&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iCQ7gUHzw6E&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## ME87 (Jan 31, 2010)

seahuston  said:
			
		

> Solidworks rendering is pretty poor (or maybe its the user?)



Most likely your graphics card as well as the user, but nice model none the less.


----------



## kf2qd (Feb 1, 2010)

Haven't worked with solidworks, but there is probably some settings related to light sources that you canplay with that will make the rendrrings look better. From my little experience the lighting settings are not very intuitive. Get the right light sources from the right angles and the renderring will really stand out. With a number of pieces made from the same material you might want to play with coloring to help things stand out.

Just like lighting can make or break a photograph, same with solids renderring.


----------

